

Wearable Technology UI Inspiration - radley
http://wearui.co/

======
lnanek2
Unfortunately, Android Wear is pretty crippled in this regard. It doesn't even
allow custom views in the notifications you send to the device, as normal
Android notifications accept. It only allows text and icons.

